# Hubert



## Pie (Sep 21, 2012)

Today I made the decision to have Hubert euthanized. I have never had to make that decision for a pet before, it was awful. The vet was great, and the vet nurse teared up a little. I cried pretty much through the whole appointment. -_- I know I only had him for 5 months, but lately his care was all I did other than work so I spent a lot of time with him.


----------



## Ellie (Sep 21, 2012)

So sorry to hear that. I'm sure it was for the best though, whatever the reason. Binky free cute guy.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 21, 2012)

Our hearts go out to you. It's the decision none of wants to make, but sometimes we have no good choices. Rest in peace little man, you're loved and missed.


----------



## whitelop (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry that you had to make that decision, its always a very very hard one. My heart goes out to you. 
He was very loved and I'm sure he had a great life with you. 
Binky free Hubert. :rainbow:


----------



## HEM (Sep 21, 2012)

So Sorry you had to make this decision and also for your loss. 
Rest in peace and binky free Hubert


----------



## gmas rabbit (Sep 21, 2012)

so sorry to hear this. It is always hard to make the decision, even when you know it is for the best. Binky free little man.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Sep 21, 2012)

Oh NO! Not Hubert!  That's a terrible decision to have to make-I'm so sorry hear about it happening. RIP Mr. Bunzer.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Sep 21, 2012)

Oh how sad 
You did everything you could and you were wonderful to him in his last months. Binky free Hubert. ink iris:


----------



## LakeCondo (Sep 21, 2012)

You did the right thing by ending his discomfort, poor little guy.


----------

